# Starting a Lizardman Army - Advice Needed



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Whats a good way to go about starting a basic Lizardman army? Something 1000-1500pt. What are the standards, what are the customizable parts?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, you're looking at a Hero or two, a block or two of bog standard Saurus warriors with spears, a couple of Razordons, and a couple of blocks of Skink Regiments, 16 strong, with a couple of Kroxigor.

I'd suggest getting Gor'Rok, and using him as a standard Scar Veteran, and buy a Slann for when you go higher up. Get a skink priest as well. Don't glue in your Frog yet, though, just put your Priest on the palanquin, and you get Tetto'eko, one of the more useful characters.

Saurus, Skinks, Carnosaurs, Cold Ones, and Stegadons are easily convertable, although the Carnosaur isn't plastic


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Moved to tactics - squeek


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

squeek said:


> Moved to tactics - squeek


Umm why? He's not asking about Tactics. He's asking what would be good to include in a starting Army List. That sounds like Armylist Material to me, that or in the General Fantasy section.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats why I had posted in Lists firsts. But I also understand why squeek moved it, because I guess Im also looking for info on why I should include them.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, the Army Box is a good place to start. Block of Saurus, block of Skinks, 8 Cold Ones, and 10 Temple Guard. Always use the guard as badass looking Saurus if you need to. The rest really is just personal preference and tastes. Though really, of all the units I've used, can't say really any of them are bad at all.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Are the Cold Ones good to use? I think Ive heard they are too expensive to be all that helpful


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

countchocula86 said:


> Are the Cold Ones good to use? I think Ive heard they are too expensive to be all that helpful


They aren't any more expensive than any other type of 'Mounted Knight' unit. They may be 3 or 4 points more than some, but not enough not to consider using them. They get a 2+ Armour Save and are pretty hard hitting, and fast for a Lizardmen Force. You have to deal with Stupidity, but with the Cold Blooded Special Army Rule, you won't be rolling over an 8 Leadership Value 99% of the time. I like them.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Grik said:


> Umm why? He's not asking about Tactics. He's asking what would be good to include in a starting Army List. That sounds like Armylist Material to me, that or in the General Fantasy section.


He is asking about tactics. If he was asking general questions about Lizardmen then it could go in General, if he had posted an armylist then it would go in Armylists. He is doing neither, he is asking questions about which units work in a 1000-1500 point army. General is for general discussion, not 'should I take Cold Ones at 1500 points', Armylists is for lists and lists only, if there isn't a list it doesn't belong there. See below.



countchocula86 said:


> Thats why I had posted in Lists firsts. But I also understand why squeek moved it, because I guess Im also looking for info on why I should include them.





countchocula86 said:


> Are the Cold Ones good to use? I think Ive heard they are too expensive to be all that helpful


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

HahA I was just going to point that ou squeek! LOL


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, in the games I've played with Cold Ones, it's really hard to say no to 2 S5 attacks on the charge, with another S4 from the mount. Stick in a hero or a special standard, and you'll be pretty good shape.

Remember though, due to small numbers, they're usually flankers or support. Though tough as nails, static combat resolution can still do a number to 'em.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I love cold ones! favorite trick is stick a mounted scar veteran with the sun sword, its expensive, but on the charge that takes 10 str 5 attacks to 16 str 5 attacks, plus 5 str 4. I don't think a whole lot has survived a charge form my mates orcs army when I hit him with that!

Stegadons are a must have as well, got a flank charge on to my mates orc boys who where bogged down with saurus, broke them, caught and killed, next turn was in a position for another flank charge, which had the same effect on his next unit. From the start of the game he threw nearly all his siege weapon fire at it, but its high toughness and a bucket full of wounds saw it through. Until the over run from the 2nd regiment got the beast a little to close to a night goblin regiment, that sent out 2 fanatic on it, and one ended up on it too.. so 3d6 hits was enough to kill it in the end.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

ha ha fatboy sounds like a fun game nothing like a blitz comming to end by a nutjob with ball and chain


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Stegadons are definitely worthwhile. How you use them is generally the toss-up question. Go for the advancing support with the Great Bow? Or close-range assault with the Ancient and his Giant Blowpipes? Or heck, make your priest into a certifiable badass with an Engine of the Gods.


----------

